# Oberon covers.....velcro or corner straps?



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I believe LR has tried both versions...as a beta tester we all received Velcro as that was the only option. She sent hers back for a different pattern, I believe, and in the corner version instead.

I love the Velcro...it's very secure and I love the floating look it has.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There are others who have the velcro and have been very pleased.  I have the corners and I like them very much.  There is no accidental page turning with the way the corners are positioned, not even the elastic strap.  I often leave my elastic strap off, making it easier to get to the on/off-Whispernet switch.  It is still completely secure with the strap off.  The bottom straps cover up the Alt and Aa buttons, but do not impede usage of either button.  
I love mine and have yet to use my M-edge cover.  Maybe after my light comes I'll try it out.  
debbie


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I forgot to mention that if you have to use the usb a lot, corners could be annoying as you can't access the usb port with the corner on.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have velcro, my husband has corners.... We're both quite happy with our selections.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The leather straps at the corner are pretty easy to remove. Taking off the one strap in order to use the USB port is pretty easy to do.

The straps hold the Kindle in a secure fashion but they are easy enough to remove when you choose to.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The leather straps at the corner are pretty easy to remove. Taking off the one strap in order to use the USB port is pretty easy to do.
> 
> The straps hold the Kindle in a secure fashion but they are easy enough to remove when you choose to.


Are the corners like the m-edge cover? I like my m-edge with the exception that it doesn't have the opening in the back over the switches. I am going to give the m-edge to my daughter and get the Oberon and I'm leaning towards the corners.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My hubby ordered me the Tree of Life cover....I ordered the corners.  I figured with as much as I use my Kindle the velcro will wear down.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They are like the medge corners. I find that it is easier to get to the switches in the Oberon then it was with the medge.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> They are like the medge corners. I find that it is easier to get to the switches in the Oberon then it was with the medge.


That was my thought too. I now have a good reason for buying the Oberon. Just had to justify it in my mind. Of course, my daughter is urging me on, she wants the m-edge cover for hers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I chose the velcro because the corners covered up some of the buttons and USB port. Even though you can easily use the buttons, it still bothered me. There's also nothing there to detract from or cover up my skins. The velcro also puts just a bit of distance between the kindle and the cover making it easier to reach the switches on the back. I'm very happy with my choice, which surprises me because I was very anti-velcro to staert with.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I forgot to mention that if you have to use the usb a lot, corners could be annoying as you can't access the usb port with the corner on.*


I have the corners and I have no problem using the USB port with the corner on. You just have to move the leather a tiny bit on mine to access the USB port. I also use earphones to listen to music and have no problem using that port either, there is a cut out in the corner to make it easier to use. I love mine and won't trade it for anything. 

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used both versions. I really like my corner version. Only one small problem, I accidentally sliced my corner bungee by pulling out and replacing the plastic insert in the pocket. I am waiting for the Oberon people to get back from vacation. My Kindle has been very secure in the cover without it though. The position of my upper left corner has caused a few accidental page back turns, but not that big of a problem.

The velcro is also nice for that floating look. I am sure since they added a third strip it is also more secure.

It really doesn't matter which one you get. They both come with the best feature...the lovely smell and feel of real leather.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Arrrhhhhhhh...    You may have helped Chimmer, but I'm still not sure. Guess I'll go with velcoro ... no wait, maybe the corners ... no, velcro... anyone got a coin?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am sure that there are two covers that you want. Buy one with corners and one with velcro.


----------



## abrassell (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone have advice regarding a light to use with the Oberon cover?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If I need a portable light, I use a head lamp. Light weight, easy to carry with you, it leaves both of your hands free, and it doe snot have to be attached to anything (other then your head). It is also really handy if power goes out or you do any type of camping or backpacking.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a headlamp as well ($15 LED Energizer headlamp from Target), and I love it.  My fiance thinks I look a little crazy, but I've never found a book light that works better.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, and I've decided I'm getting an Oberon cover with velcro.  I'm still waiting on my Kindle (see my siggy), and have plenty of time to decide which cover I want, so I'm waiting to see which new covers will available this year.  And as far as why I'm getting the cover with velcro, I love the floating look.  It's so pretty!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a $40 petzel bought at REI. But I use mine for backpacking and car canmping. I like having four light settings.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have a $40 petzel bought at REI. But I use mine for backpacking and car canmping. I like having four light settings.


First read I saw you had a $40 pretzel...man those must be pretty tasty for $40..then I saw the rest and figured I had read it wrong...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I cannot eat my head lamp but Les Stround showed me how I could use it to start a fire if I am ever lost in the woods without fire starting goodies. Then I could try and make pretzels using the petzel. It would give me something to do while I am waiting for rescue.

Of course, I would wait until my Kindles battery had died and I was bored.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am sure that there are two covers that you want. Buy one with corners and one with velcro.


*That's the spirit 

Regarding lights...I use a Might Bright 2. It's great...does not mar the cover, it has two brightness settings, and has a long flexible neck so you can find a good position and there won't be a glare.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> First read I saw you had a $40 pretzel...man those must be pretty tasty for $40..then I saw the rest and figured I had read it wrong...


Lol...I thought the same thing


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I thought the same thing


I believe it's caused from spending too many hours on the boards, and trying to read every single posting. LOL.
Actually, I thought the same thing. Silly us.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Up until a couple of weeks ago, I too used a head lamp.  Worked great.  Then I saw a $13 book light at REI in the travel accessory section and took a chance, even though I couldn't figure out how it worked looking at the package and I'd never heard any chatter about it.  So far, I've liked it better than the head lamp.  The light is more focused on the kindle page and I could use it without looking silly on an airplane.  It has no special name, just REI travel light.  I did a google search when I got back from vacation and found very little online about it.  And they don't seem to sell them at REI.com (anymore).  It uses 3 AAA batteries, and to turn it on you unfold it into a light arm and a thin plastic book insert.  You can wedge the very thin plastic insert between the Kindle and the Oberon cover, which I also have (with corners by the way). The light itself is pulled up from the arm like a periscope.  To minimize glare, you adjust the arm forward and backwards and the periscope up and down.  I've only used the batteries that it came with and so far after about 3 weeks, I have detected no reduction in the light levels it gives off.  I have also not detected any marring of the cover by my use of this light, or due to my folding back the cover.


----------



## tarabenet (Nov 22, 2008)

I went with the Velcro because Oberon's website indicated they felt it was the more secure option.  I wasn't sure about the floating look.  I'm thrilled.  It looks beautiful and feels absolutely secure.  My first Kindle broke when it slipped out of the cover that came with the Kindle, so I'm sensitive about that issue!  I love the cover!  And my Mighty Bright 2 works just great with it.  I use rechargeable batteries and they last for 3-4 weeks between chargings, easily.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the straps. I have never had a problem with any of the straps turning a button.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I believe it's caused from spending too many hours on the boards, and trying to read every single posting. LOL.
> Actually, I thought the same thing. Silly us.





Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I thought the same thing


LOL! I do it ALL the time. I'll read or hear something (my hearing's not so great) and think WHAT?!?!?! and have to go back and figure out what was really said.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, I thought pretzel? LOL! Velcro here on cover. Love it. Very secure. Mightybright 2. Works great.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have a $40 petzel bought at REI. But I use mine for backpacking and car canmping. I like having four light settings.


I backpack to so I knew what you were writing about. I like a headlamp as well for reading but also have a mighty brite 2.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 2 covers, one w/corners and one w/velcro.  I love them both for different reasons.  I love the floating look w/the velcro, but the one tiny little thing that bugs me is the "fuzz" from the velcro kind of floats around and sticks to the buttons (static).  I also love the incredibly secure feeling I get w/the corners, and none of the straps cause buttons to be pushed down accidentally, nor do they impede anything at all.  And I also use the Mighty Bright 2 light, works great!
Ruby


----------



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I purchased one through somone here and it had corners.  I found that the upper left corner fit so tightly that it constantly applied pressure to the PREV PAGE function bar.  After fretting about it for several days I finally decided to stop using the upper corner holders and use only the lower corners with my own VELCRO applied to secure the top of my Kindle.  I finally talked to the folks at Oberon and they may offer that hybrid solution.  I am quite happy with my hybrid system.  The Kindle is very secure and no more issues with auto page turns.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

jbhentschel said:


> Well I purchased one through somone here and it had corners. I found that the upper left corner fit so tightly that it constantly applied pressure to the PREV PAGE function bar. After fretting about it for several days I finally decided to stop using the upper corner holders and use only the lower corners with my own VELCRO applied to secure the top of my Kindle. I finally talked to the folks at Oberon and they may offer that hybrid solution. I am quite happy with my hybrid system. The Kindle is very secure and no more issues with auto page turns.


I had read about that problem at the Amazon board. It sounds like they figured out how to make the corners secure without pressing the previous page. I have the corners and have not had that problem. I am glad that you found a solution that you are comfortable with.


----------

